# Caswell-Hazard & Co. Newport cobalt chemist bottle



## RIBottleguy (Nov 3, 2010)

I find it ironic that I obtained four amber (2 yellow amber) examples of this bottle before obtaining the more common cobalt blue version.  What surprised me more was when I got it in the mail.  It's an unlisted smaller size!  Plus, the embossing is nice and bold, which is hard to come by on these bottles.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 7, 2010)

Niiiiccce!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 11, 2010)

That's purrdy, put's my aqua torpedo ginger ale to shame. Probably stands up better too. 
 Very nice


----------

